# I'm finally back!



## GeauxGameCalls (Sep 1, 2015)

I was going through my emails earlier this morning before school and I saw @justallan had sent me a message to check up on me so I figured I'd let everyone know what I've been up to. 

It's been a crazy summer. I was working 40 hours a week scraping and painting houses in 100 degree weather on ladders and that wore me out so there wasn't much spare time to get in the shed and the little spare time I had I was fishing. (Which we did pretty good) And now with school starting I'm pretty busy but I'm finding more time to get into the shed and back in the groove of things. Baseball workouts started already but I'm not able to start for a few weeks because I'm going threw physical therapy because I threw some disk in my back so that's not fun. But anyway thanks Allen for checking up on me and I'll be active again soon! Time to let the wood shavings and feathers fly!

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## justallan (Sep 1, 2015)

It was kind of a self centered thought on my part. Your the only one with certain kinds of math and what-not still fresh in your head.
Good to see you're back.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 1, 2015)

Welcome back Elliot

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 2, 2015)

Howdy Elliot. Welcome back...how was the fishin?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 2, 2015)

Sounds like your staying busy Elliot! That's a good thing...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 2, 2015)

Good to hear from you Elliot. Sounds like you had a fun and productive summer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Sep 2, 2015)

Fishing was great over a month we cause 87 bass out of the bayou behind my house. The water in the Atchafalaya basin is getting right now so this weekend we might be able to catch a limit or two. There's usually one weekend a year where you can go and catch a easy 150 bass. I've come to enjoy fishing more than ever this year.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 2, 2015)

Good job young man! Look forward to seeing some more calls of yours.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 2, 2015)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Atchafalaya basin


The what?? lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Sep 2, 2015)

Cajun name haha. It's the last living basin left in the United States. Full of everykind of nasty snakes and bugs that you can think of and Bears and alligators and deer and hogs and nutria and beavers and ducks and everything else you can think of.


----------

